# Opus X Perfecxion No. 5 Cigar Review - the best cigar i have ever smoked EVER



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i don't see anything topping this bad boy.

Read the full review here: Opus X Perfecxion No. 5 Cigar Review - the best cigar i have ever smoked EVER


----------

